# حلول كتاب thermodynamics



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه حلول كتاب Fundamentals Of Thermodynamics Sixth edition الطبعة السادسة....
by 
Richard E. Sonntag 
Claus Borgnakke, and Gordon J. Van Wylen


----------



## محمد ابوسليم (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لقد قمت بتحميل هذا الكتاب من علي جهازي علي هذا الموقع ولا اعرف ما المشكلة ولكن سأحاول مرة اخري


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

سامحوني علي هذا ... ولكن هذه هي اول محاوله لي لعمل upload لكتاب علي هذا الموقع .. ولا اعرف ما المشكلة .. انا احاول الان مرة أخري


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*حاولت*

انا أقوم بالمحاولة الان


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*باقي الحلول*

chapter 5 & chapter 6


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*باقي الحلول*

chapter 7 & chapter 8


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*باقي الحلول*

chapter 9 & chapter 10


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*باقي الحلول*

chapter 11 & chapter 12


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*باقي الحلول*

chapter 13 & chapter 14


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*باقي الحلول*

chapter 15 & chapter 16


----------



## نايف علي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الحقيقة أنا أدرس كتاب آخر
لكن أود أن أشكرك
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ثومة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع تشكر عليه 
ولكني لا أجد أول باب
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف ميهوب (20 ديسمبر 2006)

أول باب في الكتاب عبارة عن تمهيد يا أخ / أبو عبدالله السلفي


----------



## سلطان البكري (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك الكتاب هذا أدرسه في هذا الترم 

وطلبت الدكتور المكلف يعطيني الحلول بعد ما شفتها على جهازه ورفض 

شكرا لك


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر لردك وأنا أسف لأني لم أكن قد فتحته بعد وإنما علقت أثناء التحميل 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م براق (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

:77: الله يعطيك العافية 
وشرح الله صدرك 
من زمان أدور على اللحلول ، والدكتور يطالب بالواجبات وتاتي في الاختبارات ونحن نحل وما ندري حلنا صحيح أو لا 
الله ينور قلبك :20:


----------



## شريف ميهوب (21 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور م براق ... وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## mecengadyleh87 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا هل من احد يملك الكتاب (
textbook


----------



## شوان غازي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع تشكر عليه من القلب يا أخي شريف


----------



## abdalkader (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررر يا أخ شوان وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## الطموني (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وفي امتك امة الاسلام 
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
هذا الكتاب هو الكتاب رقم واحد في الاردن في علم الثرمو داينامك
فلا تعلم يا اخي عدد الحسنات التي سيكافئك الله بها
موفق والى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (26 ديسمبر 2006)

والله انا مش عارف اشكركم ازاى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر يأ أخ " الطموني "


----------



## شريف ميهوب (26 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي محمد مبسوطة


----------



## حيدر طالب (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا فلتحيا الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## شريف ميهوب (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخ حيدر


----------



## عزوميكو (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا ولكن لاتفتح عندي لااعرف لماذا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (14 مارس 2007)

عزوميكو قال:


> شكرا ولكن لاتفتح عندي لااعرف لماذا



السبب قد يكون أن Acrobat Reader غير موجود علي جهازك لان كل هذه الملفات بصيغة pdf
وهذا هو البرنامج الذي يقوم بفتحهم

حاول تاني 

وربنا يعينك


----------



## غسق (10 مايو 2007)

مشكور على جهودك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## alharbi777 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على الجهد الطيب لكن يا حبذا لو تكمل جميلك وتأتي بأصل الكتب حتى تكتمل الباكورة الجميلة


----------



## YouKhl (17 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع تشكر عليه 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AhmedZakiI (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف شكر على مجهودك وتعبك واهتمامك باخانك المهندسين والطالبة اللى مش متوفر لديهم الحلول 
وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير لك وللجميع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف الشاطر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا كثير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك ولكن ياريت لو تنزل لنا الكتاب ونحن نشكرك على مجهودك الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## راكول (20 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks my friend
its very good
thanks


----------



## أبو عبد الفتاح (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك اله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## @[email protected] (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور يالطيب الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مبتدئه (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 

لكن لدي مشكله انا اريد كتاب THERMODYNAIMCS 



حل كتاب Thermodynamics الاصدار السادس 6th sixth 

اسم الكتاب : Thermodynamics an engineering approach sixth edition (SI units) 

المؤلف : by Yunus A. Cengel, Michael A. Boles


واكون شاكره لك 

حفظت الملفات لدي وما شا الله شغاله وان شا الله استفيد منها مستقبلا !!​


----------



## NAK (23 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanks for your effort


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود القيم


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks
I am really happy 

P!nky


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز شكرااااااااا جزيلا على هذا المجهود انا ادرس ماستر حاليا واحتاج هذه الحلول للافادة وارجو تقديمها برابط منفصل او حتى لو عدة روابط المهم انا بحاجة لها فارجو 
المساعدة ممن يستطيع ولو انا جيت متاخر لكن للضرورة احكام .


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر خاص على هذه الجهود الرائعة


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## kingprocess (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا مهندس*​


----------



## mohandesmf (10 ديسمبر 2008)

_شكر للمهندس شريف ميهوب_


----------



## نصر الخالدي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

_شكرا شكرا اتمنى لك التوفيق_​


----------



## سامي رامي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*أخي بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله 
على المجهود 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## tariqsamer (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل بس ممكن الكتاب اذا موجود واكون من الشاكرين


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed mech (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا كثير 
وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ra_rahman (24 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع تشكر عليه 
ولكني لا أجد أول باب
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شوقى ريا ض (26 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جما عة افيدونى لا اعرف كيف استخدم هذا الموقع


----------



## محمد اغاوى (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله انا كنت دايخ عالحلول دى


----------



## صائب العربي (13 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء.


----------



## pure_love905 (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا.
لكن محتاجين الكتاب اذا ممكن للضرورة


----------



## م.اسامه الغزو (25 فبراير 2009)

شكراً لكم 
وجزاكم الله خيراً
صراحه شغل متعوب عليه


----------



## شريف ميهوب (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمرور والله يوفق الجميع


تحياااااتي


----------



## حسن الأديب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس09 (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## شريف ميهوب (4 مارس 2009)

حسن الأديب قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك




شاكرين مرورك الكريم


تحيااااتي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (4 مارس 2009)

المهندس09 قال:


> شكرا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




نورت مشاركتي المتواضعة


تحياااااتي


----------



## nasser.freewan (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EMAD MEDO (7 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور حبيبى 
مجهود رائع


----------



## ابوارشد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thankyou for all


----------



## صائب العربي (23 فبراير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (23 فبراير 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## كوبرلو (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا على جهودك المتميزة في نشر هذا الكتاب القيم


----------

